# damascus knife



## camera obscura (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm not real happy with this, but I did learn some things while taking it. Namely that fill flash works best for close ups indoors, and that f-stops 4.5 and 5.6 take the cleanest shots. My Nikon was set to A mode. The only thing I did in PP was correct the white balance. I don't know why I can't get closer shots with my setup. Any suggestions? I think I need to get in closer physically. I was about 3" away. That's about 2" of knife, btw.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jul 16, 2009)

Nikon's specs on the AF Micro-NIKKOR 60mm f/2.8D state ... min focus distance = 0.66ft = 8inches


----------



## papatooth (Jul 17, 2009)

it think it looks cool, look at the waves and ripples in the forging of the knife.


----------



## 250Gimp (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice shot!  I really like the texture in the damscus forging!

Try going to a smaller aperature to increase your depth of field, like f13 or f16.  That should help get the upper portion of the blade more in focus.


----------

